
The Glorious Horror of TECO - _acme
http://goodmath.scientopia.org/2010/11/30/the-glorious-horror-of-teco/
======
Isamu
> Richard Stallman and James Gosling wrote emacs - the editor macros for TECO.

Actually the original TECO Emacs was written by Guy Steele, RMS took it over
later. I remember using this on Tops-20.

James Gosling wrote an Emacs in C, to run on Unix. It had a "Mocklisp" macro
language. I remember reading the source code at CMU.

RMS then wrote GNU Emacs, with the better "elisp" macro language.

Both of these were inspired by the Emacs written in MacLisp by Bernie
Greenberg.

------
ChuckMcM
Ah the fun of TECO where it was standard practice to type your name into the
buffer and hit 'esc' (start program for TECO) just to see what it would do.

------
ddp
hkex$$

